# More Mods To 21rs



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are a couple more mods I have accomplished...










This is the rope ladder in the stored position. It tucks in behind the lower bunk. It is also removeable when we need to use the lower bunk.










This is the ladder when it is hooked into place. My five year old can easily climb to his bunk.










This is the ladder when used as a restaint for our dog Sugar. She has always been crated when we are not home, so this is nothing new for her. Besides, she has much more room here than in her cage.










And lastly, this is the LCD I installed a couple of weeks ago. Crabby Patty anyone?









Now if I could just figure out how to make the pics a little larger......


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

3LEES,

Great mods there. sunny Thanks for posting. The ones you posted in your Gallary will enlarge.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Great MODS









Now to modify our to keep the kids in the bunks









Looks like prison









Bill.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lookin' good, gotta love the 21RS









I'll take two crabby patty's please

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice mods, 3LEES!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I like the rope ladder... When our little guy gets promoted to the top bunk I may check into that.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

3lees very nic mods they look great









Don


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice mods Dan.

I take my patties without special sauce.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like you used the thumbnails from the gallery instead of the actual pictures.

The mods look good too!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Katrina said:


> looks like you used the thumbnails from the gallery instead of the actual pictures.
> 
> The mods look good too!
> [snapback]95330[/snapback]​


I guess I STILL have a LOT to learn here!!









But then Rome wasn't built......


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That rope ladder is pretty cool!

I'll of course, just take the secret formula for the the Crabby Patties if you please..... HA HA HA HA>....










Tim


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

About a month ago, I posted for a suggestion to restrain my two dachshunds under the bottom bunk and you have answered it with this mod!! Since my dogs only need the 14 inches under the bottom bunk, I'm going to copy your design on a smaller version. GENIUS! It looks like you cut notches in a piece of wood, then attached it to each side to stop the "ladder" from going forward.

Thank you for the pictures -- they help a lot!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mods.







I love the road ladder idea.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> About a month ago, I posted for a suggestion to restrain my two dachshunds under the bottom bunk


Won't dachshunds be able to just walk throught the rope ladder??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > About a month ago, I posted for a suggestion to restrain my two dachshunds under the bottom bunk
> 
> 
> Won't dachshunds be able to just walk throught the rope ladder??
> ...


Tim I know my pug won't he is to fat









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Swanie said:


> About a month ago, I posted for a suggestion to restrain my two dachshunds It looks like you cut notches in a piece of wood, then attached it to each side to stop the "ladder" from going forward.
> 
> Thank you for the pictures -- they help a lot!
> [snapback]95411[/snapback]​


I think it's PVC piping, same method would apply.

Bill.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> That rope ladder is pretty cool!
> 
> I'll of course, just take the secret formula for the the Crabby Patties if you please..... HA HA HA HA>....
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm, did someone say Crabby Patties.....


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Naw, this will work fine for dachshunds. I'll just space the pipes a little closer together. . . keep those mods coming.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Swanie said:


> About a month ago, I posted for a suggestion to restrain my two dachshunds under the bottom bunk and you have answered it with this mod!! Since my dogs only need the 14 inches under the bottom bunk, I'm going to copy your design on a smaller version. GENIUS! It looks like you cut notches in a piece of wood, then attached it to each side to stop the "ladder" from going forward.
> 
> Thank you for the pictures -- they help a lot!
> [snapback]95411[/snapback]​


I have to tell the truth. This was not MY original idea. It was my Dear Wife's idea.









The steps are PVC pipe. I showed her how to layout the hole spacing and showed her how to drill the holes with the drill press. She laced the rope. I attached the ladder to the top bunk and made the notched side pieces to hold the rungs. I still have some small changes to do, but for the most part, my Dear Wife's Idea works great.

I tell her all the time, she's the brains of this outfit, I'm just the hired hand!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Any issue with noise as your kid climbs the ladder?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Any issue with noise as your kid climbs the ladder?
> [snapback]96179[/snapback]​


No noise. Unless he's singing as he climbs the rope ladder...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Any issue with noise as your kid climbs the ladder?
> ...


LOL...that's great then!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

3Lees -

looks great!









Can you add a larger picture of the TV? Also How did you secure the arm?


----------

